
Ask HN: What's in your postmortem from the Dyn DDoS / DNS meltdown? - mik3y
We were fortunate, so I&#x27;m very curious to learn from others: How were you affected affected, and what are you planning to change? Infrastructure teams, what did you learn? Mobile teams, are you changing the way your use DNS or services behind it?
======
mindfrost82
For our websites we use our own DNS servers and have them replicated across
different ISPs.

Going forward, we might replicate it to a third party too, maybe a cloud
provider. That way if our IP ranges get DDoS'd, we can force a change to
another company.

